# Debian, grafische Oberfläche?



## Taigatrommel (22. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

ich bin relativ unerfahren in Bezug auf Debian. Habe eigentlich nur SUSE verwendet. Nun habe ich Debian installiert und zwar die Version 3.0 r1. Über "tasksel" habe ich mir die Pakete "X11" und "Desktop En...." ausgesucht. Während der Installation habe ich nie eine Fehlermeldung erhalten. Jedoch wenn der PC nach dem Neustart wieder hochfährt, kann ich mich nicht auf der grafischen Oberfläche anmelden. Nur der Monitor flackert kurz auf und dann erscheint der Konsolen - Anmelde - Prompt. Folgende Fehlermeldung: "failed to initialize core devices" ; "xconnestion to: 0.0.broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)" 
Was soll das bedeuten? Liegt's vielleicht daran, dass debian meine USB Maus nicht erkannt hat? Ich habe die Maus während der Installation als /dev/input/mice angegeben. Ist das richtig? 
Noch einiges zu meinem System: PII 300; ATI Rage IIC AGP - Karte und videoseven TFT. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Oktober 2003)

ohne XFree86 Konfigurationsdatei wirds schwer dir zu helfen


----------

